# Lag in Dragon Age: Origins



## AndyJP (Aug 4, 2010)

I have Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition for the PC. My PC surpasses the minimum requirements for the game and it runs really well for about an hour until it begins to get really sluggish. Around this point the loading times will increase and the frame rate will drop. What would cause that?

In the past I played Mass Effect 2 on this system, which is from the same developer and has very similar system requirements, and I never experienced issues when playing that game.

My video driver is updated to the most recent version. I also tried running it without other unnecessary processes but they didn't seem to have any effect.


```
--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

    Version                                           EVEREST v2.20.405
    Homepage                                          http://www.lavalys.com/
    Report Type                                       Report Wizard
    Computer                                          DIMENSION (A)
    Generator                                         Computer
    Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
    Date                                              2011-01-22
    Time                                              03:49


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Computer:
      Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
      OS Service Pack                                   Service Pack 3
      DirectX                                           4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
      Computer Name                                     DIMENSION (A)
      User Name                                         Computer

    Motherboard:
      CPU Type                                          DualCore Intel Pentium D 820, 2800 MHz (14 x 200)
      Motherboard Name                                  Dell Dell DM051
      Motherboard Chipset                               Intel Lakeport-G i945G
      System Memory                                     2560 MB  (DDR2 SDRAM)
      BIOS Type                                         Phoenix (03/31/06)

    Display:
      Video Adapter                                     ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series  (512 MB)
      Video Adapter                                     ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series  (512 MB)
      Monitor                                           Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]  (MQG93D0I05671)

    Multimedia:
      Audio Adapter                                     Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]

    Storage:
      IDE Controller                                    Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
      IDE Controller                                    Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
      Disk Drive                                        ST3808110AS  (74 GB, IDE)
      Disk Drive                                        Samsung S2 Portable USB Device  (232 GB, USB)
      Disk Drive                                        ST3250318AS  (232 GB, IDE)
      Optical Drive                                     ATAPI DVD A  DH20A4P
      Optical Drive                                     TSSTcorp CD-RW   TS-H292C
      SMART Hard Disks Status                           OK

    Partitions:
      C: (NTFS)                                         73076 MB (23043 MB free)
      G: (FAT32)                                        238399 MB (230307 MB free)
      H: (NTFS)                                         238472 MB (178428 MB free)
      Total Size                                        537.1 GB (421.7 GB free)

    Input:
      Keyboard                                          HID Keyboard Device
      Mouse                                             Microsoft USB Comfort Optical Mouse 3000 (IntelliPoint)

    Network:
      Network Adapter                                   Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection  (192.168.0.130)

    Peripherals:
      Printer                                           Microsoft XPS Document Writer
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
      USB2 Controller                                   Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
      USB Device                                        USB Human Interface Device
      USB Device                                        USB Human Interface Device
      USB Device                                        USB Mass Storage Device


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ BIOS ]

    BIOS Properties:
      Vendor                                            Dell Inc.
      Version                                           A05
      Release Date                                      03/31/2006
      Size                                              512 KB
      Boot Devices                                      Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, LS-120
      Capabilities                                      Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
      Supported Standards                               DMI, APM, ACPI, PnP
      Expansion Capabilities                            PCI, USB

  [ System ]

    System Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      Dell Inc.
      Product                                           Dell DM051
      Serial Number                                     7B8Q9B1
      Universal Unique ID                               44454C4C-42001038-8051B7C0-4F394231
      Wake-Up Type                                      Power Switch

  [ Motherboard ]

    Motherboard Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      Dell Inc.
      Product                                           0HJ054
      Serial Number                                     ..CN698616331BAC.

  [ Chassis ]

    Chassis Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      Dell Inc.
      Serial Number                                     7B8Q9B1
      Chassis Type                                      Mini Tower

  [ Processors / Processor #1 ]

    Processor Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      Intel
      External Clock                                    800 MHz
      Maximum Clock                                     4000 MHz
      Current Clock                                     2800 MHz
      Type                                              Central Processor
      Voltage                                           1.7 V
      Status                                            Enabled
      Upgrade                                           ZIF
      Socket Designation                                Microprocessor

  [ Caches / Cache #1 ]

    Cache Properties:
      Type                                              Internal
      Status                                            Enabled
      Operational Mode                                  Write-Back
      Maximum Size                                      16 KB
      Installed Size                                    16 KB
      Error Correction                                  None

  [ Caches / Cache #2 ]

    Cache Properties:
      Type                                              Internal
      Status                                            Enabled
      Operational Mode                                  Varies with Memory Address
      Maximum Size                                      2048 KB
      Installed Size                                    2048 KB
      Error Correction                                  Single-bit ECC

  [ Memory Devices / DIMM_1 ]

    Memory Device Properties:
      Form Factor                                       DIMM
      Type Detail                                       Synchronous
      Size                                              1024 MB
      Speed                                             533 MHz
      Total Width                                       64-bit
      Data Width                                        64-bit
      Device Locator                                    DIMM_1
      Manufacturer                                      CE00000000000000
      Serial Number                                     84710F23
      Part Number                                       M3 78T2863RZS-CE6

  [ Memory Devices / DIMM_3 ]

    Memory Device Properties:
      Form Factor                                       DIMM
      Type Detail                                       Synchronous
      Size                                              256 MB
      Speed                                             533 MHz
      Total Width                                       64-bit
      Data Width                                        64-bit
      Device Locator                                    DIMM_3
      Manufacturer                                      CE00000000000000
      Serial Number                                     73097818
      Part Number                                       M3 78T3354CZ3-CD5

  [ Memory Devices / DIMM_2 ]

    Memory Device Properties:
      Form Factor                                       DIMM
      Type Detail                                       Synchronous
      Size                                              256 MB
      Speed                                             533 MHz
      Total Width                                       64-bit
      Data Width                                        64-bit
      Device Locator                                    DIMM_2
      Manufacturer                                      CE00000000000000
      Serial Number                                     7309780C
      Part Number                                       M3 78T3354CZ3-CD5

  [ Memory Devices / DIMM_4 ]

    Memory Device Properties:
      Form Factor                                       DIMM
      Type Detail                                       Synchronous
      Size                                              1024 MB
      Speed                                             533 MHz
      Total Width                                       64-bit
      Data Width                                        64-bit
      Device Locator                                    DIMM_4
      Manufacturer                                      CE00000000000000
      Serial Number                                     84710F46
      Part Number                                       M3 78T2863RZS-CE6

  [ System Slots / PEG ]

    System Slot Properties:
      Slot Designation                                  PEG
      Type                                              PCI-E x1
      Usage                                             In Use
      Length                                            Long

  [ System Slots / SLOT2 ]

    System Slot Properties:
      Slot Designation                                  SLOT2
      Type                                              PCI-E x1
      Usage                                             Empty
      Length                                            Long

  [ System Slots / SLOT3 ]

    System Slot Properties:
      Slot Designation                                  SLOT3
      Type                                              PCI
      Usage                                             Empty
      Data Bus Width                                    32-bit
      Length                                            Long

  [ System Slots / SLOT4 ]

    System Slot Properties:
      Slot Designation                                  SLOT4
      Type                                              PCI
      Usage                                             Empty
      Data Bus Width                                    32-bit
      Length                                            Long

  [ Port Connectors / USB1 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Reference Designator                     USB1
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Connector Type                           USB

  [ Port Connectors / USB2 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Reference Designator                     USB2
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Connector Type                           USB

  [ Port Connectors / USB3 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Reference Designator                     USB3
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Connector Type                           USB

  [ Port Connectors / USB4 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Reference Designator                     USB4
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Connector Type                           USB

  [ Port Connectors / USB5 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Reference Designator                     USB5
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Connector Type                           USB

  [ Port Connectors / USB6 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Reference Designator                     USB6
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Connector Type                           USB

  [ Port Connectors / USB7 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Reference Designator                     USB7
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Connector Type                           USB

  [ Port Connectors / USB8 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Reference Designator                     USB8
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Connector Type                           USB

  [ Port Connectors / ENET ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Network Port
      Internal Reference Designator                     ENET
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Connector Type                           RJ-45

  [ Port Connectors / MIC ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Audio Port
      Internal Reference Designator                     MIC
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Connector Type                           Mini-jack (headphones)

  [ Port Connectors / LINE-OUT ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Audio Port
      Internal Reference Designator                     LINE-OUT
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Connector Type                           Mini-jack (headphones)

  [ Port Connectors / LINE-IN ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Audio Port
      Internal Reference Designator                     LINE-IN
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Connector Type                           Mini-jack (headphones)

  [ Port Connectors / HP-OUT ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Audio Port
      Internal Reference Designator                     HP-OUT
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Connector Type                           Mini-jack (headphones)

  [ Port Connectors / MONITOR ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Video Port
      Internal Reference Designator                     MONITOR
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Connector Type                           DB-15 pin female

  [ On-Board Devices / High Definition Audio Controller ]

    On-Board Device Properties:
      Description                                       High Definition Audio Controller
      Type                                              Video


--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    CPU Properties:
      CPU Type                                          DualCore Intel Pentium D 820
      CPU Alias                                         Smithfield
      CPU Stepping                                      B0
      Engineering Sample                                No
      CPUID CPU Name                                    Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz
      CPUID Revision                                    00000F47h

    CPU Speed:
      CPU Clock                                         2791.28 MHz  (original: 2800 MHz)
      CPU Multiplier                                    14.0x
      CPU FSB                                           199.38 MHz  (original: 200 MHz)
      Memory Bus                                        265.84 MHz

    CPU Cache:
      L1 Trace Cache                                    12K Instructions
      L1 Data Cache                                     16 KB
      L2 Cache                                          1 MB  (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

    Motherboard Properties:
      Motherboard ID                                    <DMI>
      Motherboard Name                                  Dell Dell DM051

    Chipset Properties:
      Motherboard Chipset                               Intel Lakeport-G i945G
      Memory Timings                                    4-4-4-12  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

    SPD Memory Modules:
      DIMM1: Samsung M3 78T2863RZS-CE6                  1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM  (5.0-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz)  (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)  (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
      DIMM2: Samsung M3 78T3354CZ3-CD5                  256 MB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM  (5.0-4-4-11 @ 266 MHz)  (4.0-4-4-11 @ 266 MHz)  (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz)
      DIMM3: Samsung M3 78T3354CZ3-CD5                  256 MB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM  (5.0-4-4-11 @ 266 MHz)  (4.0-4-4-11 @ 266 MHz)  (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz)
      DIMM4: Samsung M3 78T2863RZS-CE6                  1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM  (5.0-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz)  (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)  (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)

    BIOS Properties:
      System BIOS Date                                  03/31/06
      Video BIOS Date                                   02/22/08
      DMI BIOS Version                                  A05


--------[ Power Management ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Power Management Properties:
      Current Power Source                              AC Line
      Battery Status                                    No Battery
      Full Battery Lifetime                             Unknown
      Remaining Battery Lifetime                        Unknown


--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Sensor Properties:
      Sensor Type                                       HDD

    Temperatures:
      Seagate ST3808110AS                               43 °C  (109 °F)
      Seagate ST3250318AS                               38 °C  (100 °F)


--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    CPU Properties:
      CPU Type                                          DualCore Intel Pentium D 820, 2800 MHz (14 x 200)
      CPU Alias                                         Smithfield
      CPU Stepping                                      B0
      Instruction Set                                   x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
      Original Clock                                    2800 MHz
      Min / Max CPU Multiplier                          14x / 14x
      Engineering Sample                                No
      L1 Trace Cache                                    12K Instructions
      L1 Data Cache                                     16 KB
      L2 Cache                                          1 MB  (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

    Multi CPU:
      Motherboard ID                                    DELL Dell DM051
      CPU #0                                            Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz, 2793 MHz
      CPU #1                                            Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz, 2793 MHz

    CPU Physical Info:
      Package Type                                      775 Contact LGA
      Package Size                                      3.75 cm x 3.75 cm
      Transistors                                       230 million
      Process Technology                                7M, 90 nm, CMOS, Cu, Low-K Inter-Layer, High-K Gate, Strained Si
      Die Size                                          206 mm2
      Core Voltage                                      1.3 V
      I/O Voltage                                       1.3 V
      Typical Power                                     95 - 130 W  (depending on clock speed)
      Maximum Power                                     130 - 163 W  (depending on clock speed)

    CPU Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Intel Corporation
      Product Information                               http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm

    CPU Utilization:
      CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #1                    0 %
      CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #2                    2 %


--------[ CPUID ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    CPUID Properties:
      CPUID Manufacturer                                GenuineIntel
      CPUID CPU Name                                    Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz
      CPUID Revision                                    00000F47h
      IA Brand ID                                       00h  (Unknown)
      Platform ID                                       13h  (Socket 775)
      IA CPU Serial Number                              Unknown
      Microcode Update Revision                         3
      HTT / CMP Units                                   1 / 2

    Instruction Set:
      64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T)               Supported
      Alternate Instruction Set                         Not Supported
      AMD 3DNow!                                        Not Supported
      AMD 3DNow! Professional                           Not Supported
      AMD Enhanced 3DNow!                               Not Supported
      AMD Extended MMX                                  Not Supported
      Cyrix Extended MMX                                Not Supported
      IA-64                                             Not Supported
      IA MMX                                            Supported
      IA SSE                                            Supported
      IA SSE 2                                          Supported
      IA SSE 3                                          Supported
      CLFLUSH Instruction                               Supported
      CMPXCHG8B Instruction                             Supported
      CMPXCHG16B Instruction                            Supported
      Conditional Move Instruction                      Supported
      MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction                       Supported
      RDTSCP Instruction                                Not Supported
      SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction                      Not Supported
      SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction                    Supported
      VIA FEMMS Instruction                             Not Supported

    Security Features:
      Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE)                Not Supported
      Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB)          Supported
      Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG)            Not Supported
      Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine               Not Supported
      Processor Serial Number (PSN)                     Not Supported

    Power Management Features:
      Automatic Clock Control                           Supported
      Enhanced Halt State (C1E)                         Not Supported
      Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS)         Not Supported
      Frequency ID Control                              Not Supported
      LongRun                                           Not Supported
      LongRun Table Interface                           Not Supported
      PowerSaver 1.0                                    Not Supported
      PowerSaver 2.0                                    Not Supported
      PowerSaver 3.0                                    Not Supported
      Processor Duty Cycle Control                      Supported
      Software Thermal Control                          Not Supported
      Temperature Sensing Diode                         Not Supported
      Thermal Monitor 1                                 Supported
      Thermal Monitor 2                                 Not Supported
      Thermal Monitoring                                Not Supported
      Thermal Trip                                      Not Supported
      Voltage ID Control                                Not Supported

    CPUID Features:
      36-bit Page Size Extension                        Supported
      Address Region Registers (ARR)                    Not Supported
      CPL Qualified Debug Store                         Supported
      Debug Trace Store                                 Supported
      Debugging Extension                               Supported
      Fast Save & Restore                               Supported
      Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT)                  Not Supported
      L1 Context ID                                     Supported
      Local APIC On Chip                                Supported
      Machine Check Architecture (MCA)                  Supported
      Machine Check Exception (MCE)                     Supported
      Memory Configuration Registers (MCR)              Not Supported
      Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR)                Supported
      Model Specific Registers (MSR)                    Supported
      Page Attribute Table (PAT)                        Supported
      Page Global Extension                             Supported
      Page Size Extension (PSE)                         Supported
      Pending Break Event                               Supported
      Physical Address Extension (PAE)                  Supported
      Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica)      Not Supported
      Self-Snoop                                        Supported
      Time Stamp Counter (TSC)                          Supported
      Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool)           Not Supported
      Virtual Mode Extension                            Supported

    CPUID Registers (CPU #1):
      CPUID 00000000                                    00000005-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
      CPUID 00000001                                    00000F47-00020800-0000641D-BFEBFBFF
      CPUID 00000002                                    605B5101-00000000-00000000-007C7040
      CPUID 00000003                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 00000004                                    04000121-01C0003F-0000001F-00000000
      CPUID 00000005                                    00000040-00000040-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000000                                    80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000001                                    00000000-00000000-00000001-20100000
      CPUID 80000002                                    20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020
      CPUID 80000003                                    286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75
      CPUID 80000004                                    20442029-20555043-30382E32-007A4847
      CPUID 80000005                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000006                                    00000000-00000000-04006040-00000000
      CPUID 80000007                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000008                                    00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000

    CPUID Registers (CPU #2 Virtual):
      CPUID 00000000                                    00000005-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
      CPUID 00000001                                    00000F47-01020800-0000641D-BFEBFBFF
      CPUID 00000002                                    605B5101-00000000-00000000-007C7040
      CPUID 00000003                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 00000004                                    04000121-01C0003F-0000001F-00000000
      CPUID 00000005                                    00000040-00000040-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000000                                    80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000001                                    00000000-00000000-00000001-20100000
      CPUID 80000002                                    20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020
      CPUID 80000003                                    286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75
      CPUID 80000004                                    20442029-20555043-30382E32-007A4847
      CPUID 80000005                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000006                                    00000000-00000000-04006040-00000000
      CPUID 80000007                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000008                                    00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000

    MSR Registers:
      MSR 00000017                                      0012-0000-0000-0000
      MSR 0000002A                                      0000-0000-0000-0000
      MSR 0000002C                                      0000-0000-0E12-000E
      MSR 0000008B                                      0000-0003-0000-0000
      MSR 0000019A                                      0000-0000-0000-0000
      MSR 0000019B                                      0000-0000-0000-0000
      MSR 0000019C                                      0000-0000-0000-0000
      MSR 000001A0                                      0000-0000-2084-00C9


--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Motherboard Properties:
      Motherboard ID                                    <DMI>
      Motherboard Name                                  Dell Dell DM051

    Front Side Bus Properties:
      Bus Type                                          Intel NetBurst
      Bus Width                                         64-bit
      Real Clock                                        200 MHz (QDR)
      Effective Clock                                   800 MHz
      Bandwidth                                         6400 MB/s

    Memory Bus Properties:
      Bus Type                                          Dual DDR2 SDRAM
      Bus Width                                         128-bit
      Real Clock                                        267 MHz (DDR)
      Effective Clock                                   533 MHz
      Bandwidth                                         8533 MB/s

    Chipset Bus Properties:
      Bus Type                                          Intel Direct Media Interface

    Motherboard Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Dell Computer Corporation
      Product Information                               http://www.dell.com
      BIOS Download                                     http://support.dell.com


--------[ Memory ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Physical Memory:
      Total                                             2558 MB
      Used                                              840 MB
      Free                                              1717 MB
      Utilization                                       33 %

    Swap Space:
      Total                                             7449 MB
      Used                                              635 MB
      Free                                              6813 MB
      Utilization                                       9 %

    Virtual Memory:
      Total                                             10007 MB
      Used                                              1475 MB
      Free                                              8531 MB
      Utilization                                       15 %

    Physical Address Extension (PAE):
      Supported by Operating System                     Yes
      Supported by CPU                                  Yes
      Active                                            Yes


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ DIMM1: Samsung M3 78T2863RZS-CE6 ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Module Name                                       Samsung M3 78T2863RZS-CE6
      Serial Number                                     84710F23h 
      Module Size                                       1024 MB (1 rank, 8 banks)
      Module Type                                       Unbuffered
      Memory Type                                       DDR2 SDRAM
      Memory Speed                                      DDR2-667 (333 MHz)
      Module Width                                      64 bit
      Module Voltage                                    SSTL 1.8
      Error Detection Method                            None
      Refresh Rate                                      Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

    Memory Timings:
      @ 333 MHz                                         5.0-5-5-15  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      @ 266 MHz                                         4.0-4-4-12  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      @ 200 MHz                                         3.0-3-3-9  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

    Memory Module Features:
      Early RAS# Precharge                              Supported
      Auto-Precharge                                    Supported
      Precharge All                                     Supported
      Write1/Read Burst                                 Not Supported
      Buffered Address/Control Inputs                   Not Supported
      Registered Address/Control Inputs                 Not Supported
      On-Card PLL (Clock)                               Not Supported
      Buffered DQMB Inputs                              Not Supported
      Registered DQMB Inputs                            Not Supported
      Differential Clock Input                          Not Supported
      Redundant Row Address                             Not Supported

    Memory Module Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Samsung
      Product Information                               http://www.samsung.com/Products/Semiconductor/DRAM/index.htm

  [ DIMM2: Samsung M3 78T3354CZ3-CD5 ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Module Name                                       Samsung M3 78T3354CZ3-CD5
      Serial Number                                     73097818h 
      Manufacture Date                                  Week 39 / 2006
      Module Size                                       256 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
      Module Type                                       Unbuffered
      Memory Type                                       DDR2 SDRAM
      Memory Speed                                      DDR2-533 (266 MHz)
      Module Width                                      64 bit
      Module Voltage                                    SSTL 1.8
      Error Detection Method                            None
      Refresh Rate                                      Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

    Memory Timings:
      @ 266 MHz                                         5.0-4-4-11  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      @ 266 MHz                                         4.0-4-4-11  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      @ 200 MHz                                         3.0-3-3-8  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

    Memory Module Features:
      Early RAS# Precharge                              Supported
      Auto-Precharge                                    Supported
      Precharge All                                     Supported
      Write1/Read Burst                                 Not Supported
      Buffered Address/Control Inputs                   Not Supported
      Registered Address/Control Inputs                 Not Supported
      On-Card PLL (Clock)                               Not Supported
      Buffered DQMB Inputs                              Not Supported
      Registered DQMB Inputs                            Not Supported
      Differential Clock Input                          Not Supported
      Redundant Row Address                             Not Supported

    Memory Module Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Samsung
      Product Information                               http://www.samsung.com/Products/Semiconductor/DRAM/index.htm

  [ DIMM3: Samsung M3 78T3354CZ3-CD5 ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Module Name                                       Samsung M3 78T3354CZ3-CD5
      Serial Number                                     7309780Ch 
      Manufacture Date                                  Week 39 / 2006
      Module Size                                       256 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
      Module Type                                       Unbuffered
      Memory Type                                       DDR2 SDRAM
      Memory Speed                                      DDR2-533 (266 MHz)
      Module Width                                      64 bit
      Module Voltage                                    SSTL 1.8
      Error Detection Method                            None
      Refresh Rate                                      Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

    Memory Timings:
      @ 266 MHz                                         5.0-4-4-11  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      @ 266 MHz                                         4.0-4-4-11  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      @ 200 MHz                                         3.0-3-3-8  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

    Memory Module Features:
      Early RAS# Precharge                              Supported
      Auto-Precharge                                    Supported
      Precharge All                                     Supported
      Write1/Read Burst                                 Not Supported
      Buffered Address/Control Inputs                   Not Supported
      Registered Address/Control Inputs                 Not Supported
      On-Card PLL (Clock)                               Not Supported
      Buffered DQMB Inputs                              Not Supported
      Registered DQMB Inputs                            Not Supported
      Differential Clock Input                          Not Supported
      Redundant Row Address                             Not Supported

    Memory Module Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Samsung
      Product Information                               http://www.samsung.com/Products/Semiconductor/DRAM/index.htm

  [ DIMM4: Samsung M3 78T2863RZS-CE6 ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Module Name                                       Samsung M3 78T2863RZS-CE6
      Serial Number                                     84710F46h 
      Module Size                                       1024 MB (1 rank, 8 banks)
      Module Type                                       Unbuffered
      Memory Type                                       DDR2 SDRAM
      Memory Speed                                      DDR2-667 (333 MHz)
      Module Width                                      64 bit
      Module Voltage                                    SSTL 1.8
      Error Detection Method                            None
      Refresh Rate                                      Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

    Memory Timings:
      @ 333 MHz                                         5.0-5-5-15  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      @ 266 MHz                                         4.0-4-4-12  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      @ 200 MHz                                         3.0-3-3-9  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

    Memory Module Features:
      Early RAS# Precharge                              Supported
      Auto-Precharge                                    Supported
      Precharge All                                     Supported
      Write1/Read Burst                                 Not Supported
      Buffered Address/Control Inputs                   Not Supported
      Registered Address/Control Inputs                 Not Supported
      On-Card PLL (Clock)                               Not Supported
      Buffered DQMB Inputs                              Not Supported
      Registered DQMB Inputs                            Not Supported
      Differential Clock Input                          Not Supported
      Redundant Row Address                             Not Supported

    Memory Module Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Samsung
      Product Information                               http://www.samsung.com/Products/Semiconductor/DRAM/index.htm


--------[ Chipset ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ North Bridge: Intel Lakeport-G i945G ]

    North Bridge Properties:
      North Bridge                                      Intel Lakeport-G i945G
      Revision / Stepping                               02 / A2
      Package Type                                      1202 Pin FC-BGA
      Package Size                                      3.4 cm x 3.4 cm
      Core Voltage                                      1.5 V
      In-Order Queue Depth                              12

    Memory Controller:
      Type                                              Dual Channel  (128-bit)
      Active Mode                                       Dual Channel  (128-bit)

    Memory Timings:
      CAS Latency (CL)                                  4T
      RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD)                           4T
      RAS Precharge (tRP)                               4T
      RAS Active Time (tRAS)                            12T

    Error Correction:
      ECC                                               Not Supported
      ChipKill ECC                                      Not Supported
      RAID                                              Not Supported
      ECC Scrubbing                                     Not Supported

    Memory Slots:
      DRAM Slot #1                                      1024 MB  (DDR2 SDRAM)
      DRAM Slot #2                                      256 MB  (DDR2 SDRAM)
      DRAM Slot #3                                      256 MB  (DDR2 SDRAM)
      DRAM Slot #4                                      1024 MB  (DDR2 SDRAM)

    Integrated Graphics Controller:
      Graphics Controller Type                          Intel GMA 950
      Graphics Controller Status                        Disabled

    PCI Express Controller:
      PCI-E x16 port #2                                 In Use @ x16

    Chipset Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Intel Corporation
      Product Information                               http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
      Driver Download                                   http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm

  [ South Bridge: Intel 82801GB ICH7 ]

    South Bridge Properties:
      South Bridge                                      Intel 82801GB ICH7
      Revision / Stepping                               E1 / A1
      Package Type                                      652 Pin mBGA
      Package Size                                      3.1 cm x 3.1 cm
      Core Voltage                                      1.5 V

    High Definition Audio:
      Audio Controller Type                             Intel 82801GB(M) ICH7
      Codec Name                                        SigmaTel STAC9220 A1
      Codec ID                                          83847680h
      Codec Revision                                    00103201h

    PCI Express Controller:
      PCI-E x1 port #1                                  Empty

    Chipset Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Intel Corporation
      Product Information                               http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
      Driver Download                                   http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm


--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    BIOS Properties:
      BIOS Type                                         Phoenix
      System BIOS Date                                  03/31/06
      Video BIOS Date                                   02/22/08

    BIOS Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
      Product Information                               http://www.phoenix.com/en/products/default.htm
      BIOS Upgrades                                     http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40

    Problems & Suggestions:
      Suggestion                                        Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade?  Contact eSupport Today!
      Suggestion                                        System BIOS is more than 2 years old. Update it if necessary.
      Suggestion                                        Video BIOS is more than 2 years old. Update it if necessary.


--------[ Windows Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series ]

    Video Adapter Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series
      Adapter String                                    ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series
      BIOS String                                       113-AB40300-100-IT
      Chip Type                                         ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x9598)
      DAC Type                                          Internal DAC(400MHz)
      Installed Drivers                                 ati2dvag (6.14.10.7149)
      Memory Size                                       512 MB

    Video Adapter Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      ATI Technologies Inc.
      Product Information                               http://www.ati.com/products/gamer.html
      Driver Download                                   http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html

  [ ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series ]

    Video Adapter Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series
      Adapter String                                    ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series
      BIOS String                                       113-AB40300-100-IT
      Chip Type                                         ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x9598)
      DAC Type                                          Internal DAC(400MHz)
      Installed Drivers                                 ati2dvag (6.14.10.7149)
      Memory Size                                       512 MB

    Video Adapter Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      ATI Technologies Inc.
      Product Information                               http://www.ati.com/products/gamer.html
      Driver Download                                   http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html


--------[ Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] ]

    Monitor Properties:
      Monitor Name                                      Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]
      Monitor ID                                        EMA0783
      Model                                             E19T6W
      Manufacture Date                                  Week 13 / 2009
      Serial Number                                     MQG93D0I05671
      Max. Visible Display Size                         41 cm x 26 cm (19.1")
      Picture Aspect Ratio                              5:3
      Horizontal Frequency                              31 - 84 kHz
      Vertical Frequency                                56 - 76 Hz
      Gamma                                             2.20
      DPMS Mode Support                                 Standby, Suspend, Active-Off


--------[ Desktop ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Desktop Properties:
      Device Technology                                 Raster Display
      Resolution                                        1440 x 900
      Color Depth                                       32-bit
      Color Planes                                      1
      Font Resolution                                   96 dpi
      Pixel Width / Height                              36 / 36
      Pixel Diagonal                                    51
      Vertical Refresh Rate                             60 Hz
      Desktop Wallpaper                                 C:\Documents and Settings\Computer\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp

    Desktop Effects:
      Combo-Box Animation                               Disabled
      Drop Shadow Effect                                Disabled
      Flat Menu Effect                                  Disabled
      Font Smoothing                                    Enabled
      Full Window Dragging                              Disabled
      Gradient Window Title Bars                        Enabled
      Hide Menu Access Keys                             Enabled
      Hot Tracking Effect                               Disabled
      Icon Title Wrapping                               Disabled
      List-Box Smooth Scrolling                         Disabled
      Menu Animation                                    Disabled
      Menu Fade Effect                                  Disabled
      Minimize/Restore Animation                        Disabled
      Mouse Cursor Shadow                               Disabled
      Selection Fade Effect                             Disabled
      ShowSounds Accessibility Feature                  Disabled
      ToolTip Animation                                 Disabled
      ToolTip Fade Effect                               Disabled
      Windows Plus! Extension                           Disabled

    Problems & Suggestions:
      Problem                                           At least 85 Hz vertical refresh rate is recommended for classic (CRT) displays.


--------[ Multi-Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    \\.\DISPLAY1        Yes  (0,0)          (1440,900)


--------[ Windows Storage ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Samsung S2 Portable USB Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Samsung S2 Portable USB Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf

    Device Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Samsung
      Product Information                               http://www.samsung.com/Products/HardDiskDrive/index.htm

  [ ST3250318AS ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ST3250318AS
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf

    Device Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Seagate Technology LLC
      Product Information                               http://www.seagate.com/products

  [ ST3808110AS ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ST3808110AS
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf

    Device Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Seagate Technology LLC
      Product Information                               http://www.seagate.com/products

  [ ATAPI DVD A  DH20A4P ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ATAPI DVD A  DH20A4P
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          cdrom.inf

  [ TSSTcorp CD-RW   TS-H292C ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                TSSTcorp CD-RW   TS-H292C
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          cdrom.inf

  [ Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
      Driver Date                                       5/23/2005
      Driver Version                                    7.0.0.1020
      Driver Provider                                   Intel
      INF File                                          ich7ide.inf

    Device Resources:
      Port                                              FFA0-FFAF

  [ Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0 ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
      Driver Date                                       5/23/2005
      Driver Version                                    7.0.0.1020
      Driver Provider                                   Intel
      INF File                                          ich7ide.inf

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               20
      Memory                                            FFA7FC00-FFA7FFFF
      Port                                              FE00-FE07
      Port                                              FE10-FE13
      Port                                              FE20-FE27
      Port                                              FE30-FE33
      Port                                              FEA0-FEAF

  [ Primary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Primary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf

  [ Primary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Primary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               14
      Port                                              01F0-01F7
      Port                                              03F6-03F6

  [ Secondary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Secondary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf


--------[ Logical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    C:                                        Local Disk          NTFS          73076 MB      50033 MB      23043 MB   32 %  2491-4C95
    D: (DragonAge)                            Optical Drive       CDFS           7925 MB       7925 MB          0 KB    0 %  3C9F-FCA8
    F:                                        Optical Drive                                                                           
    G: (SAMSUNG)                              Local Disk          FAT32        238399 MB       8092 MB     230307 MB   97 %  13DA-0D15
    H: (New Volume)                           Local Disk          NTFS         238472 MB      60043 MB     178428 MB   75 %  2036-9755


--------[ Physical Drives ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Drive #1 - ST3808110AS (74 GB) ]

    #1               Dell Utility                                                     0 MB       31 MB
    #2 (Active)      NTFS             C:                                             31 MB    73076 MB
    #3               Unknown (Code: $DB)                                              73108 MB     3176 MB

  [ Drive #2 - ST3250318AS (232 GB) ]

    #1               NTFS             H: (New Volume)                                 0 MB   238472 MB

  [ Drive #3 - Samsung S2 Portable USB Device (232 GB) ]

    #1 (Active)      FAT32            G: (SAMSUNG)                                    0 MB   238472 MB


--------[ Optical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ ATAPI DVD A  DH20A4P ]

    Optical Drive Properties:
      Device Description                                ATAPI DVD A  DH20A4P

  [ TSSTcorp CD-RW   TS-H292C ]

    Optical Drive Properties:
      Device Description                                TSSTcorp CD-RW   TS-H292C


--------[ ASPI ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    00  00  00  Optical Drive            TSSTcorp  CD-RW   TS-H292   C     
    00  01  00  Optical Drive            ATAPI DV  D A  DH20A4P            
    00  07  00  Host Adapter             atapi                             
    01  00  00  Disk Drive               ST380811  0AS                     
    01  01  00  Disk Drive               ST325031  8AS                     
    01  07  00  Host Adapter             atapi                             


--------[ ATA ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ ST3808110AS (5LR5QKPB) ]

    ATA Device Properties:
      Model ID                                          ST3808110AS
      Serial Number                                     5LR5QKPB
      Revision                                          3.ADH
      Parameters                                        155010 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 512 bytes per sector
      LBA Sectors                                       156250000
      Buffer                                            8 MB
      Multiple Sectors                                  16
      ECC Bytes                                         4
      Max. PIO Transfer Mode                            PIO 4
      Max. UDMA Transfer Mode                           UDMA 6 (ATA-133)
      Active UDMA Transfer Mode                         UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
      Unformatted Capacity                              76294 MB

    ATA Device Features:
      SMART                                             Supported
      Security Mode                                     Supported
      Power Management                                  Supported
      Advanced Power Management                         Not Supported
      Write Cache                                       Supported
      Host Protected Area                               Supported
      Power-Up In Standby                               Not Supported
      Automatic Acoustic Management                     Supported
      48-bit LBA                                        Supported
      Device Configuration Overlay                      Not Supported

    ATA Device Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Seagate Technology LLC
      Product Information                               http://www.seagate.com/products

  [ ST3250318AS (9VY7T1NY) ]

    ATA Device Properties:
      Model ID                                          ST3250318AS
      Serial Number                                     9VY7T1NY
      Revision                                          CC38
      Parameters                                        484521 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 512 bytes per sector
      LBA Sectors                                       488397168
      Buffer                                            8 MB
      Multiple Sectors                                  16
      ECC Bytes                                         4
      Max. PIO Transfer Mode                            PIO 4
      Max. UDMA Transfer Mode                           UDMA 6 (ATA-133)
      Active UDMA Transfer Mode                         UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
      Unformatted Capacity                              238475 MB

    ATA Device Features:
      SMART                                             Supported
      Security Mode                                     Supported
      Power Management                                  Supported
      Advanced Power Management                         Not Supported
      Write Cache                                       Supported
      Host Protected Area                               Supported
      Power-Up In Standby                               Not Supported
      Automatic Acoustic Management                     Supported
      48-bit LBA                                        Supported
      Device Configuration Overlay                      Supported

    ATA Device Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Seagate Technology LLC
      Product Information                               http://www.seagate.com/products


--------[ SMART ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ ST3808110AS (5LR5QKPB) ]

    01  Raw Read Error Rate                  6    114  87     82170122  OK: Value is normal
    03  Spin Up Time                         0    99   99            0  OK: Always passing
    04  Start/Stop Count                     20   100  100         613  OK: Value is normal
    05  Reallocated Sector Count             36   100  100           0  OK: Value is normal
    07  Seek Error Rate                      30   87   60    653159911  OK: Value is normal
    09  Power-On Time Count                  0    66   66        29927  OK: Always passing
    0A  Spin Retry Count                     97   100  100           0  OK: Value is normal
    0C  Power Cycle Count                    20   100  100         618  OK: Value is normal
    BB  <vendor-specific>                    0    100  100           0  OK: Always passing
    BD  <vendor-specific>                    0    100  100           0  OK: Always passing
    BE  <vendor-specific>                    45   57   49    739442731  OK: Value is normal
    C2  Temperature                          0    43   51           43  OK: Always passing
    C3  Hardware ECC Recovered               0    62   46    241604975  OK: Always passing
    C5  Current Pending Sector Count         0    100  100           0  OK: Always passing
    C6  Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count  0    100  100           0  OK: Always passing
    C7  Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate             0    200  200           0  OK: Always passing
    C8  Write Error Rate                     0    100  253           0  OK: Always passing
    CA  <vendor-specific>                    0    100  253           0  OK: Always passing

  [ ST3250318AS (9VY7T1NY) ]

    01  Raw Read Error Rate                  6    111  99     34931699  OK: Value is normal
    03  Spin Up Time                         0    97   97            0  OK: Always passing
    04  Start/Stop Count                     20   100  100         120  OK: Value is normal
    05  Reallocated Sector Count             36   100  100           0  OK: Value is normal
    07  Seek Error Rate                      30   63   60      2318462  OK: Value is normal
    09  Power-On Time Count                  0    98   98         2098  OK: Always passing
    0A  Spin Retry Count                     97   100  100           0  OK: Value is normal
    0C  Power Cycle Count                    20   100  100          60  OK: Value is normal
    B7  <vendor-specific>                    0    100  100           0  OK: Always passing
    B8  <vendor-specific>                    99   100  100           0  OK: Value is normal
    BB  <vendor-specific>                    0    100  100           0  OK: Always passing
    BC  <vendor-specific>                    0    100  100           0  OK: Always passing
    BD  <vendor-specific>                    0    100  100           0  OK: Always passing
    BE  <vendor-specific>                    45   62   52    655556646  OK: Value is normal
    C2  Temperature                          0    38   48           38  OK: Always passing
    C3  Hardware ECC Recovered               0    39   24     34931699  OK: Always passing
    C5  Current Pending Sector Count         0    100  100           0  OK: Always passing
    C6  Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count  0    100  100           0  OK: Always passing
    C7  Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate             0    200  200           0  OK: Always passing
    F0  Head Flying Hours                    0    100  253        2260  OK: Always passing
    F1  <vendor-specific>                    0    100  253   269308994  OK: Always passing
    F2  <vendor-specific>                    0    100  253  2221798173  OK: Always passing


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    B00 D00 F00:  Intel 82945G Memory Controller Hub [A-2]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 70 27  06 01 90 20  02 00 00 06  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  28 10 D2 01 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  E0 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  01 50 DA FE  01 00 DA FE  05 00 00 F0  01 40 DA FE 
      Offset 50:  00 00 02 00  03 00 00 10  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  01 C0 DA FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  10 11 11 01  00 00 00 00  FF 03 00 00  A0 1A 79 00 
      Offset A0:  14 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 00 00 
      Offset E0:  09 00 09 51  02 E1 9B 88  06 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  86 0F 03 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D01 F00:  Intel 82945G PCI Express Root Port [A-2]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 71 27  07 01 10 00  02 00 04 06  10 00 01 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 01 01 00  D0 D0 00 20 
      Offset 20:  D0 EF E0 EF  01 D0 F1 DF  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  88 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 0A 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 02 
      Offset 80:  01 90 02 C8  00 00 00 00  0D 80 00 00  86 80 00 00 
      Offset 90:  05 A0 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  10 00 41 01  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 25 01 02 
      Offset B0:  40 00 01 11  80 25 00 F0  C0 01 48 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  07 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 01 00  00 00 00 00  86 0F 03 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1B F00:  Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 D8 27  06 01 10 00  01 00 03 04  10 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  04 C0 FF EF  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  28 10 D2 01 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  0D 00 00 03  07 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  01 60 42 C8  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  05 70 80 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  10 00 91 00  00 00 00 00  00 08 10 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 01  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  86 0F 01 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1C F00:  Intel 82801GB ICH7 - PCI Express Root Port 1 [A-1]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 D0 27  07 01 10 00  01 00 04 06  10 00 81 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 02 02 00  F0 00 00 20 
      Offset 20:  C0 EF C0 EF  F1 FF 01 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  40 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 06 00 
      Offset 40:  10 80 41 01  C0 0F 00 00  00 00 10 00  11 24 11 01 
      Offset 50:  40 00 01 10  60 05 10 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  05 90 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  0D A0 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  01 00 02 C8  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 11 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 C7 00  06 07 08 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  86 0F 01 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1D F00:  Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 C8 27  05 00 80 02  01 00 03 0C  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  81 FF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  28 10 D2 01 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  15 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 20 00 00  03 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  86 0F 01 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1D F01:  Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 C9 27  05 00 80 02  01 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  61 FF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  28 10 D2 01 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  16 02 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 20 00 00  03 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  86 0F 01 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1D F02:  Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 CA 27  05 00 80 02  01 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  41 FF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  28 10 D2 01 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  12 03 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 20 00 00  03 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  86 0F 01 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1D F03:  Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 CB 27  05 00 80 02  01 00 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  21 FF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  28 10 D2 01 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  17 04 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 20 00 00  03 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  86 0F 01 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1D F07:  Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 CC 27  06 01 90 02  01 20 03 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 08 A8 FF  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  28 10 D2 01 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  15 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  01 58 C2 C9  00 00 00 00  0A 00 A0 20  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  20 20 FF 01  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 01  00 00 00 C0 
      Offset 70:  00 00 F7 3F  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 AA FF 00  FF 00 FF 00  20 00 00 88 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  DB B6 6D 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 80 00 09  88 85 40 00  86 0F 01 00  06 17 02 20 

    B00 D1E F00:  Intel 82801GB I/O Controller Hub 7 (ICH7) [A-1]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 4E 24  07 01 10 00  E1 01 04 06  00 00 01 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 03 03 20  C0 C0 80 22 
      Offset 20:  B0 EF B0 EF  F1 FF 01 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 02 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 12 00 00 
      Offset 50:  0D 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  86 0F 01 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1F F00:  Intel 82801GB ICH7 - LPC Bridge [A-1]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 B8 27  07 01 10 02  01 00 01 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  E0 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  01 08 00 00  80 00 00 00  81 08 00 00  10 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  8B 89 85 80  90 00 00 00  83 8A 89 84  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 14  01 0C 7C 00  E1 00 04 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  10 06 00 00  38 00 00 00  13 00 00 00  00 03 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 F0 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  33 22 11 00  67 45 00 00  C0 C0 00 00  02 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  09 00 0C 10  00 00 20 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  01 80 DA FE  00 00 00 00  86 0F 01 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1F F01:  Intel 82801GB ICH7 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-1]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 DF 27  05 00 80 02  01 8A 01 01  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  F1 01 00 00  F5 03 00 00  71 01 00 00  75 03 00 00 
      Offset 20:  A1 FF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  28 10 D2 01 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  0B 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  30 80 00 00  0B 00 00 00  02 00 20 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  03 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  86 0F 01 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1F F02:  Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SATA Controller [A-1]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 C0 27  07 00 B0 02  01 8F 01 01  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  01 FE 00 00  11 FE 00 00  21 FE 00 00  31 FE 00 00 
      Offset 20:  A1 FE 00 00  00 FC A7 FF  00 00 00 00  28 10 D2 01 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  70 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 03 00 00 
      Offset 40:  77 E3 00 80  0B 00 00 00  03 00 11 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  33 30 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  01 00 02 40  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  05 70 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 55 10  80 01 80 40  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  07 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  86 0F 01 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D1F F03:  Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SMBus Controller [A-1]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 DA 27  01 01 80 02  01 00 05 0C  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  E1 EC 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  28 10 D2 01 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  09 02 00 00 
      Offset 40:  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  86 0F 01 00  00 00 00 00 

    B01 D00 F00:  ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 98 95  07 00 10 00  00 00 00 03  10 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  0C 00 00 D0  00 00 00 00  04 00 DF EF  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  01 DC 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  45 15 92 39 
      Offset 30:  00 00 E0 EF  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  45 15 92 39 
      Offset 50:  01 58 03 06  00 00 00 00  10 A0 12 00  A0 8F 2C 01 
      Offset 60:  16 09 00 00  01 0D 00 00  40 00 01 11  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  05 00 80 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B01 D00 F01:  Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio [NoDB]
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 20 AA  07 00 10 00  00 00 03 04  10 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  04 C0 DE EF  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  45 15 20 AA 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  11 02 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  45 15 20 AA 
      Offset 50:  01 58 03 06  00 00 00 00  10 A0 12 00  A0 8F 2C 01 
      Offset 60:  16 08 00 00  01 0D 00 00  00 00 01 11  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  05 00 80 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B03 D08 F00:  Intel 82801GB ICH7 - LAN Controller [A-1]
                  
      Offset 00:  86 80 DC 27  17 01 90 02  01 00 00 02  10 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 F0 BF EF  C1 CC 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  28 10 AB 01 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  DC 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 01 08 38 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 22 FE 
      Offset E0:  00 40 00 3A  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  86 0F 01 00  00 00 00 00 

    PCI-8086-2770:  Intel i910/915/925/945/955/E7221/E7230 MMR
                  
      Offset 100:  20 20 28 28  00 00 00 00  03 03 00 00  3F 00 05 00 
      Offset 110:  E8 28 50 B9  22 89 61 02  5F 02 00 80  FF 01 FF 03 
      Offset 120:  06 0A 00 40  00 05 00 E2  F0 01 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 130:  C4 06 00 00  6D 06 1A 87  08 01 02 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 140:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 150:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 160:  00 00 00 00  20 00 00 00  00 49 62 33  98 87 21 E0 
      Offset 170:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 180:  08 08 28 28  00 00 00 00  03 03 00 00  3F 00 50 00 
      Offset 190:  E8 28 50 B9  22 89 61 03  5F 02 00 80  FF 01 FF 03 
      Offset 1A0:  06 0A 00 40  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    PCI-8086-2770:  Intel i910/915/925/945/955/E7221/E7230 MMR
                  
      Offset 200:  02 02 0F 00  00 00 00 00  02 04 01 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 210:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    PCI-8086-2770:  Intel i910/915/925/945/955/E7221/E7230 MMR
                  
      Offset C00:  22 00 00 00  01 01 01 01  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C10:  00 00 00 00  03 02 80 00  0B 0E 07 07  57 75 23 32 
      Offset C20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset CA0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset CB0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset CC0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset CD0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 FF  00 00 00 00 
      Offset CE0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset CF0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    C000:0000  U.............................IBM............... 761295520......
    C000:0040  ................02/22/08 05:44..3................c..4c......E..9
    C000:0080  PA`P.*..............113-AB40300-100-IT.RV635.PCI_EXPRESS.DDR2...
    C000:00C0  365PCIE512                ..                                    
    C000:0100                ... ...(C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. .ATOMB
    C000:0140  IOSBK-ATI VER010.077.000.000.000000.SA381GCE.S7A.384092  .59936 
    C000:0180    .        .B38401\[email protected]
    C000:01C0  ....PCIR............}.M.....ATI ATOMBIOS.rz.................Zl.2
    C000:0200  ...r.....V.......LP. .^..fPfQfRfSfUfVfW.............6....f......
    C000:0240  f.(......2.......)..)..)....z..]).q)..).S........DP. u......c.+d
    C000:0280  ....v..LP........f.......fP. .....fXt.. f.P.......f_f^f]f[fZfYfX
    C000:02C0  .........F.f3..F...F..R......CZ..........f........f.\.f.L.;.u...
    C000:0300  f.^.f.N............>...u.........{[email protected]
    C000:0340  ....|.)l..~.....<p........$f............&f.6f.Hf...PMID...K.....
    C000:0380  .................f.........................fPfR.1f...f....fZfX.f
    C000:03C0  PfR.1f...f....fZfX........t..:&..u$<.u .W....:&..u..K.....Ou...F


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    HDD             ST3250318AS
    HDD             ST3808110AS
    Monitor         EMA0783: Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]
    Optical         ATAPI DVD A  DH20A4P
    Optical         TSSTcorp CD-RW   TS-H292C
    PCI/AGP         1002-9598: ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series [NoDB]
    PCI/AGP         1002-AA20: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio [NoDB]


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

It just means it's used up all available system RAM so it's using Swap File which is switching RAM space to the HDD so the computer can use the RAM. Upgrading to more RAM or lowering graphical quality will fix this problem.


----------



## AndyJP (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi, I lowered all video settings in the game to the lowest quality and also moved everything in ATI catalyst control center to performance instead of quality and it didn't fix the problem. The recommended memory for the game is 2GB and I have 2.5GB.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

2.5gb is plenty of RAM for this game, so that's not the problem. I've got 2gb and I can play Dragon Age with several other programs running in the background.

Which drive/partition is the game installed on? If it's the external USB drive, install the game on one of the internals.

Have you defragged recently?

What are your temperatures and voltages in BIOS and when Dragon Age starts to lag?

Your Everest report shows the internal Seagate drive is too hot at 43C. This could explain the problem with increased loading times. Did you make the report after the computer had been on for a while?

You've got 4 sticks of RAM. 2x1024 and 2x256. Remove the 256mb sticks while testing. Are the 1024mb sticks a matching pair? Check your motherboard manual to see which slots to use for dual channel RAM.


----------



## AndyJP (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Koala, thank you for helping me. 

The game is installed on my H: Drive, which has 195GB of free space currently. I defragged both internal drives today after you mentioned it because I hadn't in a few months. 

I checked the voltages and temperatures about 30-60 min after I started my computer and before I started the game and compared it to immediately after I shut down the game after experiencing the lag in the Everest report. The voltage didn't change. The temperatures on my hard drives showed 43 & 40 before I ran the game and 40 & 34 immediately afterwards. The ATI catalyst control center showed the temperature as 55 degrees before and after. (It kept moving from 46 to 55 but never higher so I don't really know what that means.) Are those temperatures too hot?

The 1024mb sticks are both the same brand and model. This computer is about 8 or 9 years old and it's using the motherboard it came with. I found the product manual but it didn't offer any useful information. I am still digging to see if I can find anything else. I don't throw very much away so if there is another manual for this computer with more information, I'll find it. I haven't removed the two 256mb sticks yet, wouldn't this make it go slower?


----------



## Blackwing (Apr 12, 2008)

The ever increasing loading times and the sluggish gameplay are both caused by a memory leak that of course, gets worse the more you play the game. I -beleive- a patch addressed this issue, but I'm not quite sure which. Try reinstalling the game and patching it up - but be sure to hold on to your save games. They may or may not be compatible once you update the game however.

If you game is patched to where the problem shouldn'T be happening, then i have no idea. I played the game fine (AFTER the patches) on my 2G slow-as-hell DDR II sticks of ram.


----------



## AndyJP (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for responding. The latest patch seems to be 1.04 and according to the start-up, that's the version my "Ultimate Edition" comes with. I've already tried uninstalling and reinstalling the game. 

It seems to run fine again when I close the program and restart it.


----------



## Blackwing (Apr 12, 2008)

Peculiar.

Choose Language | BioWare Social Network I did a ***** of research, it seems this -is- the latest patch. The community reckognizes a select few computers as having this problem. I haven't dug in TOO Deep so if there is a community fix of some kind, it may be there. For the most part though, this smells like EA botched something up. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## AndyJP (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you very much! It is at least a relief to know it's not only happening to me. I've been seeking support from this site and EA and they haven't mentioned that this a problem others have experienced. Maybe it's an issue that will be fixed in a new patch.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm personally leaning towards your CPU not being strong enough. Intel Pentium D CPU's do not really comapre with Intel COre 2 duo's and with the recommendation of having A quad core to run this game, its not too surprising.



> Windows XP Minimum Specifications
> OS: Windows XP with SP3
> CPU: Intel Core 2 (or equivalent) running at 1.4Ghz or greater
> AMD X2 (or equivalent) running at 1.8Ghz or greater
> ...


Here's Your Dragon Age: Origins PC Specs

It could also be your CPU getting too hot?

DOwnlaod CoreTemp and tell me how the CPU runs after 20 mins in game and when it is idle.


----------

